# Cuban Fattie



## luvcatchingbass (Jul 6, 2017)

Few weeks back I made my first Fattie the day after smoking up a pork ham leg for some awesome pulled pork so with the leftovers the only logical thing to do seemed to be a Cuban Fattie.













20170611_093035.jpg



__ luvcatchingbass
__ Jul 6, 2017


















20170611_153050.jpg



__ luvcatchingbass
__ Jul 6, 2017


















20170611_195021.jpg



__ luvcatchingbass
__ Jul 6, 2017






The Cuban Fattie was delicious and we even shared a few slices with the neighbors.













20170611_200318.jpg



__ luvcatchingbass
__ Jul 6, 2017






Little bit of homemade mac salad


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2017)

That is one good looking meal!

Very nicely done!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 6, 2017)

LCB, Nice looking fattie !!!!! point !


----------



## dabomb (Jan 3, 2018)

Nicely done. I am kind of your neighbor and I didn't get any.


----------



## normonster (Jan 16, 2018)

Damn. That should be illegal!!!  Pulled pork, inside of pork sausage, wrapped in pork bacon!!!!  OMG man. Normy likey.


----------

